
TED Talks: Hidden Worlds (video) - DTrejo
http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/264#
======
albertcardona
I wish the USA had more professors like this presenter. Cheers to him.

The talk makes the point of: why are we exploring Mars while neglecting the
oceans, which are about 2/3 of the Earth's surface? And the presenter
understands the need to motivate the new generations to tackle the quest of
discovery.

~~~
knv
It's not just the oceans, for example, how much of Himalayas is actually
discovered? Or African Sahara?

